# Outsmarting the exchange?



## Septemba (Dec 27, 2008)

It seems like makeup can get so expensive in Oz. I'm kicking myself for not buying up big overseas when the exchange was so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone ever tried outsmarting the exchange by ordering from overseas with any success? Any advice?


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 27, 2008)

Even with the current exchange rate, I still choose to order from overseas.  I order more than just a couple of items to cover the shipping though.. This doesn't apply to ebay purchase. All my buys are either cp (don't pay extra for the goodies & shipping) or BNIB stuff from the clearance bin.


----------



## redambition (Dec 28, 2008)

if you're ordering for yourself, then do the maths for the particular products and work it out - remember to include shipping and parcel forwarding fees. Sometimes you'll save, sometimes the saving is so small it may not be worth it.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

Try to remember to include different state taxes as well, some are more than others. 

Be careful with shipping etc, I recently looked at a quad, the same quad was available here but after shipping was calculated it was actually cheaper to purchase AU than US even with AU shipping included in the purchase price.

I bought quite a lot when the rates were comparable, but my spending has dropped considerably since our dollar isnt a strong as it was earlier this year and I am much more careful with my purchases.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Even with the current exchange rate, I still choose to order from overseas. I order more than just a couple of items to cover the shipping though.. This doesn't apply to ebay purchase. All my buys are either cp (don't pay extra for the goodies & shipping) or BNIB stuff from the clearance bin._

 
Or organise with a few other people to do a big order and split the shipping costs


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetbabyblue* 

 
_Or organise with a few other people to do a big order and split the shipping costs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a great idea! I want Chill, DE and BBR if anyone is up for it hehe


----------



## usha (Jan 14, 2009)

I always buy my MAC from the US website and use a mail forwarding service. I make it worth the cost by also getting shoes, clothes etc from other US websites so the overall savings is quite high

it also means that i sometimes buy things that i never intended on getting in the first place!

oh and i always place a mail forwarding order with a friend - works out heaps cheaper that way!

Hope that helps


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usha* 

 
_I always buy my MAC from the US website and use a mail forwarding service. I make it worth the cost by also getting shoes, clothes etc from other US websites so the overall savings is quite high

it also means that i sometimes buy things that i never intended on getting in the first place!

oh and i always place a mail forwarding order with a friend - works out heaps cheaper that way!

Hope that helps_

 
I would end up spending so much doing it this way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heheh. Not sure whether I should use this method... could be deadly. heheh.
I too wish I had bought more MAC in the states and KL, but I wasn't as in to it back then as I am now. GRR.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 20, 2009)

KL as Kuala Lumpur? Hope my sister in law would go there this year and get me some MUFE stuff!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 20, 2009)

butting in.... jeez, i really didn't realise how expensive mac is in australia. i knew everyone complained about the price but i didn't realise it was THAT much. £15 for an eyeshadow! They're just under £10 here. the exchange rate is crappy for us now too. everything from the US used to be half price.


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_That's a great idea! I want Chill, DE and BBR if anyone is up for it hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm up for it!! I'm in melb too


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 21, 2009)

Im going away again in July! London and NY, hello Sephora!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im going away again in July! London and NY, hello Sephora!!_

 
Hello CP!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im going away again in July! London and NY, hello Sephora!!_

 
OMG!! NY


----------



## Repunzel (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im going away again in July! London and NY, hello Sephora!!_

 
i'm so jealous,sephora is the first thing id go to aswell lol


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hello CP!!! _

 
I'd be happy to!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

Aww miss bailey you are such a sweetheart! I'll see how I am on fundage when you go


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 22, 2009)

miss_bailey, I do Yoga and Pilates, so I can quietly sit in your luggage for a couple of days...  Did I tell you I am also toilet trained?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL NAT!!! you crack me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I will keep you too if you are toilet trained <3


----------



## myystiqueen (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Im going away again in July! London and NY, hello Sephora!!_

 
aahhh hannah....

me want a CP........ ^^


----------



## miss_bailey (Jan 23, 2009)

you girls make me laugh I'll make a post closerto the date to see if anyone is still interested.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_KL as Kuala Lumpur? Hope my sister in law would go there this year and get me some MUFE stuff!!_

 
Yep - Kuala Lumpur.. it's pretty good over there. Prob not as good as the states tho.


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_Yep - Kuala Lumpur.. it's pretty good over there. Prob not as good as the states tho._

 
Yep, I was there 7 years ago!  Variety-wise, it is not as good as US over there, but everything is soooo cheap over there.. Loved it


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Feb 8, 2009)

I sooo want to go to USA just for the CCO's!! Droolssssssss..........

I never was able to get anything from heatherette or fafi, so im on a hunt. Lol

Very jelous of you!


----------



## celestia (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought I'd buy all my MAC overseas or duty-free whilst hopping the asia-pacific on my way to Europe. 

They were all out of MAC fluidlines for about 6 months when I attempted to restock one for myself at the Tullamarine airport. So basically I had the money, they had no product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## sierrao (Feb 20, 2009)

i still can go to the bx and get clinique, lancome, estee lauder, and fragrances for 25% off, but i have to drive over an hour to get there


----------



## miss_bailey (Feb 22, 2009)

Not really outsmarting the exchange as you live in the states but ok.


----------

